# SUCHE DATENÜBERTRAGUNGSKABEL FÜR PS3



## freak (9 Juli 2005)

hallo

ich such ein datenübertragungskabel vom PC zur K&M PS3

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
auf der Möller-Seite wird so ein Kabel wohl für Lehrzwecke beschrieben, aber der Möller-Download scheint nur in der Woche zu funktionieren  .
Kannst ja mal berichten ob das was ist, ansonsten ist hier der UWE Schröder von Möller vertreten (der leitet das EASY Forum bei Möller), ist zwar wohl für die EASY zuständig aber da weiß er bestimmt auch Rat.
Hier mal der Link zur PS 3
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/awadetail.jsp?language=de&catid=49

mfg

dietmar


----------



## freak (13 Dezember 2007)

das problem ht sich gelöst

software wurde bei absturz zerstört

programmier etz mit gerät


----------

